# Love the Trees



## Illuin (May 19, 2008)

Hi, I just want to say that the banner of the Trees of Valinor is beautiful. Very nice work.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 20, 2008)

I agree! Good call, Illuin


----------



## YayGollum (May 20, 2008)

Actually, I was just recently thinking at myself, "Sure, those capitalized Trees aren't too bad, but they have been around for a while. I should buy some artist's time and effort towards making something new for us. Once I'm all settled on how to get out of this horrible state of Florida and have me a job and a place to live at in some more habitable region. Maybe something along the lines of a representation of the superly cool Mel out in the Void, making stirring speeches to the Ainur who never came to Arda, preparing his army, biding his time, perfecting his revenge.  Or just the Hero Gollum, doing his thing, peacefully hanging out on his boat in his nice little cave.


----------



## Majimaune (May 21, 2008)

Yay you could give Australia a try, we're friendly.

The trees have been around for a while but then I remember when my computer stuffed up and so it didn't show banners and bannerheads and stuff like that. So I missed them for a long time. I like having them. Its what makes TTF TTF.


----------



## YayGollum (May 21, 2008)

Ugh. Friendliness is one of the reasons I wish to get out of the horrible Florida. So many conditioned to look good for the tourists. Give me an honest food slave (or waitress or whatever they're called) saying, "What do you want?" before one of these sickeningly sunny sub-humans gushing, "Greetings, undeserved term of endearment! By what method do you happen to be existing, at the moment?" and then, not even waiting for an answer or assuming that I gave the conditioned reply, "Ah, truly? Grand! As am I, information for which you were doubtlessly seeking! What over-priced beverage would you enjoy?" No thanks. No thanks at all.

Ah, I mean, yes, I have no problem with the trees. I merely figured that something new would be cool. Doesn't have to go at the top of these pages. Could go on our awesome main page, which would also display all kinds of other interesting type things. I merely envision.


----------



## ltas (May 21, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Hi, I just want to say that the banner of the Trees of Valinor is beautiful. Very nice work.



It really is, isn't it 

Created by one of our members too, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Starbrow (May 21, 2008)

Yes, it was created by a member.

We have had several different pictures as part of the banners, but this is, by far, my favorite. I would hate to see it go.


----------



## Illuin (May 28, 2008)

> Ugh. Friendliness is one of the reasons I wish to get out of the horrible Florida. So many conditioned to look good for the tourists. Give me an honest food slave (or waitress or whatever they're called) saying, "What do you want?" before one of these sickeningly sunny sub-humans gushing, "Greetings, undeserved term of endearment!


 

Ahh! Come to my neck of the woods here on Long Island. “What do you want?” might be spoken if (though very unlikely) the food slave is having a very (very) good day.



PS - Live in the _North-East_, hence the choice of the name *Illuin,* if anyone even gives a ***** *


----------



## Confusticated (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, it was made by the member Talierin. You can see more of her work here.


----------

